# video game consoles



## glondor (Sep 25, 2010)

Hi all I have been lurking and reading here for a month or so and I am really impressed with the breadth of knowledge found here. I was wondering if any one has ever opened any of the various video game consoles and looked at them :re gold content. thanks for your time.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 25, 2010)

They are probably worth more as game consoles than any metal they may contain.Some of the old games bring big bucks,so check them out before you go diving into the recovery process for a little bit of gold.Old computers are everywhere,that is what you want to look for.

Jim


----------



## glondor (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks Jim. I was curious about broken systems.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Broken ones are fair game.I don't think they will be that great for metals, although you never know until you look.It never hurts to check any trash items if you have the time.

Jim


----------



## skeeter629 (Sep 25, 2010)

A few weeks ago, I took apart an old game cartridge to take a look inside. I was impressed with the amount of gold. The fingers are nice and fat and seem fairly thick. Nintendo even have their name in gold. I wouldn't mind having a truckload of them.


----------



## patnor1011 (Sep 26, 2010)

I have opened some Nintendo DSI and playstation PSP and yes there are boards and plenty of gold plated contacts - little bit more than in cell phone.


----------



## glondor (Sep 26, 2010)

Ok great I have an old dreamcast and an old xbox as well as a sega geneses and an old nintendo play station i will open up and see whats inside. if its not to difficult i will post a few pictures.


----------



## Chumbawamba (Sep 26, 2010)

You're going to find less gold than you would in a computer. These are consumer devices meant to be sold in the millions of units. They will be manufactured as cheaply as possible to keep the price down in order to sell millions of units. You'll find gold in the obvious places--card edge connectors--but little elsewhere.

As has already been stated, they'll bring WAY more money than any gold content as collectables or whatnot. Save them for the grandkids.


----------



## Ian_B (Oct 25, 2010)

the game you have pictured is selling for around 4 dollars in decent condition with the case I doubt that their is anywhere near 4 dollars worth of gold on it.
Captain Skyhawk is the game.


----------

